# Got no love in tank setup / help with UGJs



## redrum (May 15, 2008)

I have a 175 bow front Oceanic tank with 40 tropheus. It has a pre-installed overflow with sump. I have crushed coral as my substrate. It gets fairly dirty and vacuuming the substrate is a pain and it seems impossible to get all of the dirt. I was reading about UGJs and thinking (That is my problem)the jets would solve my problem with the dirt. I have a few questions:

Could I run an UGJ system from my sump without drilling my tank? 
I thought I could add a second pump to my sump and run PVC behind the tank and down to the bottom to power the UGJs. But I am worried that if pump stop the water will over flow onto my floor. I know I can use one way flow values but they fail.

Second how many jets do I need?

Does a UGJ system work well with a overflow?

Could Install a system without removing my fish?

With all the flow do the tropheus need or have calm water?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

redrum said:


> Could I run an UGJ system from my sump without drilling my tank?
> I thought I could add a second pump to my sump and run PVC behind the tank and down to the bottom to power the UGJs. But I am worried that if pump stop the water will over flow onto my floor. I know I can use one way flow values but they fail.


You could but the problem with that is if the power goes out or the pump fails water will then instantly become a giant siphon and drain the whole tank of it's water. Even when using check valves and siphon break holes the check valves can fail and the holes can get plugged. You will come home to a wet floor and dead fish.

Just get a pump and have it in the tank. You can hide it behind rocks. That will end all the headache.



redrum said:


> Second how many jets do I need?


The amount of jets you have is pretty much determined by which pump you use. You should aim for 125-150gph flow from each jet on the system.



redrum said:


> Does a UGJ system work well with a overflow?


A USJ system helps keep the detritus and other debris suspended in the water column so it can find it's way to the filter sooner or later. It also can help move the debris and detritus to a certain spot in the tank so it is easier to remove from the tank during water changes.

It helps having a USJ when having an overflow/sump.



redrum said:


> Could Install a system without removing my fish?


You can add one with the tropheus still in the tank. You will just have to remove all of the rock and the crushed coral. Add the system then add the substrate back into the tank and put the rocks back in. It isn't an easy task though doing it this way but it can be done.



redrum said:


> With all the flow do the tropheus need or have calm water?


When using a USJ system you really aren't adding that much more current since the flow is distributed across the whole tank via the individual jets. Though tropheus can handle the flow. I know *eklikewhoa* has like 20x hourly turnover rate on his tropheus tanks.

I would suggest building a closed loop system to help disperse the flow evenly between each jet on the system.

If you have any more questions just ask. :thumb:


----------



## boodgee (Jun 29, 2008)

if ur set up with the right size wet and dry tank 40 long or so make a mark and the water presure will not get that high .


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

boodgee said:


> if ur set up with the right size wet and dry tank 40 long or so make a mark and the water presure will not get that high .


What are you saying? That a 40 gallon tank will hold 175 gallons of water in the likely event that a siphon hole will clog and check valves will fail? Come on.

He can just put the USJ pump inside the tank and not have to worry about it.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

If you have a canister filter you can also use that. Just connect your return to your UGJ instead of the standard spray bar that it comes with.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

kingpoiuy said:


> If you have a canister filter you can also use that. Just connect your return to your UGJ instead of the standard spray bar that it comes with.


Canister filters aren't ideal for running a USJ system because they don't have enough gph flow unless you have a really high end canister. But is that was the case why risk added pump strain? It'd be better to just buy a regular pump for the USJ system itself.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

This is how I solve this problem. I use Aragonite sand in my 125 gallon. Two XP3s and one power head. The current in the tank and the solid sandy bottom never let the "stuff" sit around. Hence, it always gets sucked up. And my sand always looks clean.

Hopefully you can find a solution. :wink:


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a 75 with 8 jets evenly spaced, 4 corners and 4 in the center all aimed toward the FX5 filter intake. They are powered by 2x Rio 1700's that are inside the tank. They are both on a timer that kicks them on 4x per day for an hour each time. I also have the foam filter housings on each of them. If my filter ever died I could use the Rio's 24x7 for a bio/mech filter.

That is enough to get any waste on the tank floor to the filter and give the fish a little workout. The jets are amazing, they actually pull all the waste from a huge rockpile I have. There isn't anything at all left on the sand floor, it looks spotless all the time now.


----------



## redrum (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help :thumb: and why does it say moved by this post?? :-?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

No problems here to help.

A moderator moved it out of the tropheus & petrochromis forum into tank setups that's why.


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

I had a great set up in my 90. I used pvc down from the top into the tank placeed a T on end and ran a piece of pipe all the way to the bottom and then branched it out under my gravel, at the t I placed a piece of pipe 1.5 ininches long with a crimped end to direct the water (see building under gravel setup on home page). At the top of the T drill a small hole to break the siphon. If you have any ??? call me 218-839-3030 MN.


----------



## redrum (May 15, 2008)

Wow thanks for the help. :dancing:


----------

